# My new Hinos/CRS!



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I just thought Id put up a few pics of my new CRS i got from bettaforu(Anna) , a few are hinos, a few i think are v band or tiger tooth, and one is a b/c grade  
There are 6 in there but a few were camera shy  Sorry the pics arent so great lol

A Hinomaru and a b/c grade crs checking out food 









This one i think is tiger tooth/or vband









Heres a tiny hino


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice guppy if I were you just seperate the b/c grade with hinos.


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey those shrimpies look familiar 

Oh yeah cousin shrimp relatives from Anna lol ... Looking good


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> nice guppy if I were you just seperate the b/c grade with hinos.


Hey camboy! I dont have another tank to separate the shrimp- my other 2 tanks are higher ph, only this tank has low ph for the crs


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sabrina, looking good.. I wouldn't bother separating them, as from what I have read, the higher grade crossed on the lower one will result in a better grade in the next generation. The higher grade produces better quality offspring, so eventually you will have higher grade shrimps! Im not 100% on that not being an expert in CRS, but that's what I was told.

Glad they are settling in anyways....these really are very nice quality shrimps this time around.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ya im not too worried about it for now, im just glad im keeping them alive hehe  i love their looks, even the b/c grade one is nice with all the red on him its a nice pattern  the hinos are awesome though  thanks again Anna!


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

If the b/c grade mates with a s/s+ grade crs, the resulting offspring will have more lower grades then if it had mated with an equivalent s/s+.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

how about your blueTigers what ph you kept them?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

RoryM said:


> If the b/c grade mates with a s/s+ grade crs, the resulting offspring will have more lower grades then if it had mated with an equivalent s/s+.


Thanks rory! Lol looks like somehow ill have to find a space for another tank in the future


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> how about your blueTigers what ph you kept them?


My OEBTs are in ph 7.6 , kh 4-5 and gh around 8, i only use prime water conditioner in tap water and let it sit in a bucket for a day or two, tben add to my tank twice a week water changes. The temp is around 23c/74f. Lots of little babies in there today


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

my crs had babies in ph 7.6 before unfornately after 1-2weeks they are all gone. hope all your babies will survive


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

The OEBT babies seem to b doing good camboy- i can see 4 babies that were born on christmas day, and there are more tiny babies now that were born this week also  guess they like ph 7.6


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sabrina, tigers prefer the higher PH than CRS do. They were raised in 7.6 water so are quite comfortable in that range....lower may make them a bit uncomfortable...not that they won't survive in it, but they will breed better in the 7.6 range.

CRS however might not, depends on lots of things, GH, KH, etc. Best to keep them separate anyway.


----------

